

Summer Work for a College Student Hacker - Oompa

Many college students, myself included, are now out on summer break, and are looking for summer work. While I could go to the local grocery store and work there, I think it would better to hack my summer away. Where should I look for summer work?<p>Does anyone on HN need help with a Rails-based startup?
======
AmericanOP
Send me an e-mail at dp4man@gmail.com if u want to hear about our project

